# War of the Burning Sky #4: The Mad King's Banquet



## Morrus (May 8, 2007)

It's a few days late (apologies: the line manager went into surgery, throwing things off!), but *The Mad King's Banquet*, which is the fourth adventure in EN Publishing's War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga is now here!
[imagel]http://enworld.rpgnow.com/products/product_21757.JPG[/imagel]
[bq]While Seaquen recovers from an unnatural natural disaster, the heroes undertake a quest to find allies in the nearby nation of Dassen before the Ragesian army arrives.

But the heroes discover strange tidings surrounding Dassen's King Steppengard. What afflicts the King, and is Duke Gallo truly conspiring against him? Seaquen's survival depends on unravelling the mystery.

What kind of feast can the heroes expect when they sit down to the mad king's banquet?

This adventure features large scale battles, mystery, and political intrigue!

Welcome to the fourth adventure in the _War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga_. Throughout the course of the campaign saga, a party of heroes will become involved in an escalating war between mighty magical nations, and after many adventures, military battles, and mysterious intrigue, it will be up to them to decide who will emerge victorious and rule in the aftermath. This adventure weighs in at over 100 pages![/bq]
As with all of the adventures in the War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga, this one is available as a softcover for $12.99, a PDF for $5.99, or as part of the Campaign Saga Subscription, which gets you *all twelve adventures for only $34.99!*  That's *under $3* per adventure; and the adventures aren't exactly small, averaging between 60 and 100 pages in length!

Subscribers should have already received their download links for _The Mad King's Banquet_.


----------



## Jason Anderson (May 9, 2007)

I just finished reading The Mad King's Banquet. Fantastic work - this is probably my favourite adventure so far in the campaign (followed closely by #1).

Looking forward to the rest of them 

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Selganor (Dec 3, 2007)

Just a short (almost spoilerish) question regarding resources in Act 2



Spoiler



They have to hustle their horses for about 8 hours, so each horse will take 1+2+4+8+16+32+64=127 damage (63 if you don't count the last hour)
Wouldn't it be cheaper to just give the group one or two wands of Mount (which will take 4 charges per member for 8 hours or 8 to get there and back)?
63 points of damage would use 11-12 charges of a CLW wand per horse and the cost for the wands (clw and mount) would be the same.

And it would have the side effect of them always having fresh horses (or horses who have hustled for 2 hours at the most)


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 3, 2007)

Heh, nice idea. It never occurred to me, but that would definitely be cheaper. Sometimes clever stuff like that slips by us. Though for drama's sake, I think it would be a bit cooler for the party to have real live horses that they can keep. Then the heroes can go into battle with their 'trusty steed,' who helped spirit them to safety.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 4, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> As with all of the adventures in the War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga, this one is available as a softcover for $12.99, a PDF for $5.99, or as part of the Campaign Saga Subscription, which gets you *all twelve adventures for only $34.99!*  That's *under $3* per adventure; and the adventures aren't exactly small, averaging between 60 and 100 pages in length!



I'd love to get in on the campaign saga subscription, but I don't think the link is working properly. The page loads but shows no product.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 4, 2007)

This link should work. http://www.rpgnow.com/index.php?cPath=4202

It's not through the EN World version of the store, so maybe I'm screwing us out of a few bucks on commission, but I think that website isn't working right.

I hope you enjoy the adventures!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 4, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> This link should work. http://enworld.rpgnow.com/index.php?cPath=4202
> 
> It's not through the EN World version of the store, so maybe I'm screwing us out of a few bucks on commission, but I think that website isn't working right.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the adventures!



I've triedaccessing the site with avant and ie. All I get is the enworld banner in the middle, the comics and fiction tabs on the left, and the Log out, My Account, Wish List & My Cart tabs on the right. Whenever I click on any of the tabs the site just shows the same thing, except for the comics tab, which routes me to the drivethru comics page.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a theory.

http://www.rpgnow.com/index.php?cPath=4202

It could be bunnies.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 4, 2007)

Ha! Okay, the messageboards filter any link to www-dot-rpgnow-dot-com, replacing it with enworld.rpgnow.com. Just switch those.


----------

